# The Rouge Cinema



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

We bought a new house in May of 2014 and started work on our home theatre almost immediately. We contracted out framing, electrical, and drywall, while I did all of the design, finishing, and everything AV related. We're very happy with how everything turned out, but I do wish I could have built the room a bit larger - but I had to work with what I had.

There is nothing left to do in the room, but I do plan on adding some red accents on the side walls for aesthetics, but there is no rush.

Heres are a few photos of the finished room. If you're interested you can get the full story at a website I set up for the theatre at http://www.rougecinema.com.


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure why the photos aren't showing up. They showed when I previewed the post.


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Alight. I just re-added the first image, and they all started working.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! Very nice looking! Great color scheme and clean looking theater.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looks awsome,super clean !


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations!!! very nice!! I like the design

I bet you feel very proud with what you achieve, I did a very similar project and I felt like that!!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice. Love the colour scheme.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

What's the story with the movie 'posters' you're using? They look like paint on canvas or wood?


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, they are canvas gallery wraps that I had done through Great Big Canvas. Quite happy with them.


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a video of me demoing the masking system:
https://vimeo.com/115110373

And a slideshow of the build process:
https://vimeo.com/115082700


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

That masking system is sweet. I'm looking at building a DIY masking system.

Truth be told, I wish my room was wider so I could go with a native 2.39 screen and mask for 16x9, but I'm already wall to wall screen.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice setup. Room looks fantastic and the canvas posters are awesome! I also liked the two video's, very well done. I am sure you will have a great time watching various movies with that moveable screen!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice, modern clean look.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a great room! Hope you get to enjoy it!!


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Since we finished it this past fall, I've watched a LOT of movies in it. Definitely getting my money's worth.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Fabulous looking space! Thanks for sharing the images...really enjoy checking out what others have created! ;-)


----------



## C750 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice and clean set up, hope to do the same with an empty basement when I have time.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome theatre, Hemant. Very clean, classy, and modern. The masking system is very impressive, I'd love to do something like that, but I think I'll end up with manual masking panels if I ever get around to my build.

Oh, 2 questions... 1) Where's the equipment cabinet; and 2) how deep is the area behind your screen wall?


----------



## hjnaidu (Jan 14, 2014)

Owen Bartley said:


> Awesome theatre, Hemant. Very clean, classy, and modern. The masking system is very impressive, I'd love to do something like that, but I think I'll end up with manual masking panels if I ever get around to my build.
> 
> Oh, 2 questions... 1) Where's the equipment cabinet; and 2) how deep is the area behind your screen wall?


Owen, the equipment is in a storage space across from the theatre. 










You can read a little bit more about the "rack" here: http://www.rougecinema.com/the-build/light-system-control/

The space behind the screen is just under 2 feet. I would have liked to have had it be larger, but there just wasn't any way I could have pulled it off since the room was already smaller than I would have liked. It allows me just enough clearance recommended between my particular speakers and the screen.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear. It looks like the location I want to build in won't have more than about 2' available, so it's good to hear that worked for you.


----------

